# Skipooterky - Yak Trek in the Himalayas



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky - Yak Trek in the Himalayas

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

....I am feeling a loss of word's....the view is so breathtaking that I want to join them...
....but the picture is so funny I need to laugh...:laugh:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

This photo really cracks me up laughing..the expressions on there faces say which way do we go and I hope these strange animals don't push us off... Skipooterky and friends - Yak Trek in the Himalayas is on a journey to on the road again...Which way shall we go guys any ideas? Let's sing a song guys to find our way to where we are going...The boys are sure cute on there little Yaks.

On the road again -
Just can't wait to get on the road again.
The life I love is making music with my friends

And I can't wait to get on the road again.
On the road again

Goin' places that I've never been.
Seein' things that I may never see again

And I can't wait to get on the road again.
On the road again -
Like a band of gypsies we go down the highway
We're the best of friends.
Insisting that the world keep turning our way

And our way
is on the road again.
Just can't wait to get on the road again.
The life I love is makin' music with my friends

And I can't wait to get on the road again.
On the road again

Like a band of gypsies we go down the highway
We're the best of friends

Insisting that the world keep turning our way

And our way
is on the road again.
Just can't wait to get on the road again.
The life I love is makin' music with my friends

And I can't wait to get on the road again.
And I can't wait to get on the road again.​


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty much have to agree with Randy... the boys are darling on their Yaks!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Jonah said:


> ....I am feeling a loss of word's....the view is so breathtaking that I want to join them...
> ....but the picture is so funny I need to laugh...:laugh:


Touche, Randy!



LynandIndigo said:


> On the road again -
> Just can't wait to get on the road again.
> The life I love is making music with my friends
> And I can't wait to get on the road again.​




Touche, Lyn! For once even I can't think of more ****ing theme song.





 here's to good ol Willy

I do believe our trio is on an exodus from the hustle and bustle of everyday life to seek ultimate enlightenment & peace from the Dalai Lama of Tibet.ray:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Look at Sparky out in front ! I see Skipper is less inclined to feel the need to be the leader nowdays... he has discovered that giving someone else a turn, gives him a chance to kick back and just enjoy his vacation. :laughing2: I see the boys love their turbans as much as I do!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry I just couldn't help it.... :laugh: I loved this picture, Deb!

_
Skipper, Scooter and Sparky were stationed on Yaks
They yakked to each other as they yakked up the path
Where they might be going, nobody can tell
Whether it is to inner peace or where mountain men dwell

Their turbans so tiny fit fine on their heads
As they yak up the yakking path with heavy hoof-treads
Their cargo is heavy, but their hearts are light. 
Where are you sweet little birds going tonight?

As we paused and asked them this very query
Sparky turned 'round and exclaimed with tweet merry
"Why, it's not where we're going, but the adventure before--
happy yakking to all and to all a yak tour!"_


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Another great picture and they are looking so natural up there. Their adventures would make a great storybook, lyrics and all.:happy4:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I wonder where the boys are going and what's inside those big bags! 
Are they carrying coffee beans, flour, salt, spices? Maybe millet? 
I see Scooter only has one load, maybe he managed to fill that one up with Snickers bars.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



....I am feeling a loss of word's....the view is so breathtaking that I want to join them...
....but the picture is so funny I need to laugh...:laugh:

Click to expand...

 Randy, I'm so glad you enjoyed the picture. 



LynandIndigo said:



This photo really cracks me up laughing..the expressions on there faces say which way do we go and I hope these strange animals don't push us off... Skipooterky and friends - Yak Trek in the Himalayas is on a journey to on the road again...Which way shall we go guys any ideas? Let's sing a song guys to find our way to where we are going...The boys are sure cute on there little Yaks.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn - glad you liked it! 



jrook said:



Pretty much have to agree with Randy... the boys are darling on their Yaks!


Click to expand...

:laughing1: I believe this one is a hit!



Jedikeet said:



I do believe our trio is on an exodus from the hustle and bustle of everyday life to seek ultimate enlightenment & peace from the Dalai Lama of Tibet.ray:

Click to expand...

 If any budgie deserves some respite from the hustle and bustle of their action adventures, it would be these three for sure!



RavensGryf said:



Look at Sparky out in front ! I see Skipper is less inclined to feel the need to be the leader nowdays... he has discovered that giving someone else a turn, gives him a chance to kick back and just enjoy his vacation. :laughing2: I see the boys love their turbans as much as I do!

Click to expand...

Skipper IS kicking back more often!
I guess Scooter and Sparky have earned his respect and trust now. 



StarlingWings said:



I'm so sorry I just couldn't help it.... :laugh: I loved this picture, Deb!


Skipper, Scooter and Sparky were stationed on Yaks
They yakked to each other as they yakked up the path
Where they might be going, nobody can tell
Whether it is to inner peace or where mountain men dwell

Their turbans so tiny fit fine on their heads
As they yak up the yakking path with heavy hoof-treads
Their cargo is heavy, but their hearts are light. 
Where are you sweet little birds going tonight?

As we paused and asked them this very query
Sparky turned 'round and exclaimed with tweet merry
"Why, it's not where we're going, but the adventure before--
happy yakking to all and to all a yak tour!"

Click to expand...

Star -
You have outdone yourself! I totally LOVE this, thank you so much. 
Kisses to both you and Mallorn from Skipooterky.



Cody said:



Another great picture and they are looking so natural up there. Their adventures would make a great storybook, lyrics and all.:happy4:

Click to expand...

 Awww, thank you. 



aluz said:



I wonder where the boys are going and what's inside those big bags! 
Are they carrying coffee beans, flour, salt, spices? Maybe millet? 
I see Scooter only has one load, maybe he managed to fill that one up with Snickers bars. 

Click to expand...

 Hmmmm, and here I thought the little fellow had finally had his fill of Snickers! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Awesome picture *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Star -
> You have outdone yourself! I totally LOVE this, thank you so much.
> Kisses to both you and Mallorn from Skipooterky.
> *


Thank you Deb! Mallorn sends a curt nod (the equivalent of a very tender hug ) and I'm so glad you liked it so much!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Call me old fashioned, but to me this lovely picture brings forth images of The True meaning of Christmas. The Three wise Budgies traveling with their gifts.:king:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


eduardo said:



Awesome picture 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee!



StarlingWings said:



Thank you Deb! Mallorn sends a curt nod (the equivalent of a very tender hug ) and I'm so glad you liked it so much! 

Click to expand...

 And I send a heartfelt low curtsy to Princess Mallorn. 



Pretty boy said:



Call me old fashioned, but to me this lovely picture brings forth images of The True meaning of Christmas. The Three wise Budgies traveling with their gifts.:king:

Click to expand...

 That's a lovely thought for this picture, Cathy! :hug:*


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

I'm a little late, but couldn't agree more with all that has been said. And enjoyed a little giggle too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you, Bear!

It's never too late to join in on Skipooterky's fun! *


----------

